# B1/B2 visa application with criminal record



## imran_x66 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi 
I am a Bangladeshi Citizen currently living in Australia as a permanent resident.

I am planning to apply for a US visit visa from here in Australia and I am looking for some advise.

I used to live in Dubai (left in feb 2020) and have a criminal record there. The laws are very strict there and one hardly gets any chance to prove themselves innocent. Though I was not involved in any crime, I was given a fine of 30k dirham.
I left the country while the case was ongoing but currently, I do not have any deportation order and can travel back to UAE anytime.

Will this affect my chance of getting a US tourist visa? I have been to US before and my visa expired in May 2020.

*Have you ever been arrested or convicted? what should be my answer for this question?*
If i disclose my conviction, will the ask for further documents from the court? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The question is "have you ever been arrested or convicted".


----------



## imran_x66 (Sep 2, 2012)

YES!

apologies for not mentioning clearly


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

So you declare it ... if they ask for further information/documentation, you provide it. Then you wait for the decision.
What was the fine for? 30k dirham converts to approx $8K - that's a big fine.
From your post sounds like you skipped town while the case was still ongoing.....?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

As part of your application you will need to provide court records pertaining your arrest and conviction.

Simply having a conviction on your record will not automatically exclude you from gaining a visa. 

It will depend in part on what you were convicted of, how it would be considered if it had occurred in the US along with a number of other factors including the assessment of the consular official.


----------

